# Hot ditch 12/29 - where'd the trout go?



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Fished 8am - 2pm, not a fish. Tried lots of plastics in all the popular colors - even shrimp.  We saw a few boats in the cove but didn't want to try and squeeze in. Never had any luck there anyway. Tried trolling too (which I think is boring :--|). Zippo. Saw a few guys wading and about 8 - 10 boaters. Didn't see anyone raise a fish. Real nice day though.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Dipnet , I met up with 2 buds at the yacht club around 3:30pm today and they had been fishing that area using fresh cut mullet for a couple of hours before I got down there and they were doing pretty good on the trout. My 1st cast I got a 21" and then caught 5 more on the same piece of mullet !? My friends said aight aight already ! Lol I ended up with 16 with 5 being over 20" and some as small as 10". I fished there this past thursday and did well trolling but later in the day cast netted some mullet and saw a group of small stingrays swim by ?! Then I went and put a live mullet on the bottom ( didn't have a bobber big enough to keep him up top ) and caught a 17" flounder ? I ended up catching over 20 trout. There's a lil bit of everything down there when you use real bait but I like to troll that 4 1/2" manns mullet too. Good luck on your next trip.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ive been to the ditch several times... and never caught a fish on a lure....... Shiners and cut mullet allways works..


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Arties are the way to go in the ditch...steadily outproduces live/cut bait if you present it correctly..Its all trial and error


----------

